
Show HN: Fake English-Like Word Generator JavaScript/TypeScript - nwtgck
https://github.com/nwtgck/fakelish-npm
======
Nairus
Nice! How you generated the "word_probability.json.gz"? What was your method
to calculate the probability of each letter occurring?

